# 23" monitor



## sumit269 (Feb 19, 2011)

guys.. have to buy a 23" monitor 
currently own a Samsung p2350.. need one more.. 

budget: 10-11k

should i go with the same one or any other suggestions? 
Acer S231HL is one option i found. DELL ST2320L has some bad reviews. wat do you suggest?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 20, 2011)

ST2320L has very bad backlight bleeding issues.
P2350's touch panel works without touching (random shutdowns, random menu opening etc).

Don't know anything about the Acer.


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> guys.. have to buy a 23" monitor
> currently own a Samsung p2350.. need one more..
> 
> budget: 10-11k
> ...



How's your experience about the P2350? I am willing to buy one, so let me know if it has any  specific problems or so. Besides how's its performance in games and movies?


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 21, 2011)

Other than the HDMI input ( which is of no use to me as of yet) it does not lack anything at all. amazing model. go for it.

I was just wondering if its still the best 23" monitor in this budget of 10-11k.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 21, 2011)

sumit269 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if its still the best 23" monitor in this budget of 10-11k.


Pretty much.

Will you use it on the same PC (Dual monitor)?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> Acer S231HL is one option i found. DELL ST2320L has some bad reviews. wat do you suggest?


I own it & will guarantee u dat it wont dissappoint u in movies/gaming/etc 
totally loved this Acer..no back-light bleeding issues @all.
just go for it better than DELL2320L


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 21, 2011)

@Ishu
no.. separate systems

@karanTh85

what is the price of these 2 monitors any idea?


----------



## d3p (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a good option.

Acer S243HL 24 Inch Widescreen LED Monitor costs roughly 13k in bangalore & 14k in Primeabgb.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> @karanTh85:
> what is the price of these 2 monitors any idea?



Where do u live?

I got @10.2k frm prime


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 21, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> This is a good option.
> 
> Acer S243HL 24 Inch Widescreen LED Monitor costs roughly 13k in bangalore & 14k in Primeabgb.



will go over budget.. and 23" more than suits the needs  thanks for the option though

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> Where do u live?
> 
> I got @10.2k frm prime



Mumbai..
will go and find out from prime.. thanks a lot


----------



## rejin (Mar 3, 2011)

samsung B2330H, price is 11,000/-
good brightness, HDMI port.


----------

